# Neuling Installation Linux 8.2



## getherjuergen (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich wollte gerade Linux 8.2 installieren.
Ich boote normal von der CD, drücke installieren
Kernel wird 100%ig geladen und dann kommt ein 
SCHWARZER BILDSCHIRM.
Egal mit welchem Installierungsmodus!

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

PC: AMD ATHLON XP, A7N8 Mainboard, GeForce FX 5600,
       Western Digital 200GB FEstplatte


----------



## Sinac (2. Februar 2004)

Es gibt kein Linux 8.2, die neuste Version des Linux Kernels ist 2.6.1....
Meinste du vielleicht eine bestimme Dist.?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## getherjuergen (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich weiss nicht welche Kernel Version ich habe.
Ich habe nur die SuSe Linux 8.2 prof. CD´s bekommen.
Nur mein Kumpel hatte das Problem nicht.
Ich habe die CD eingelegt und gebootet.
Partition von Windows habe ich auch verkleinert.

mfg 
Jürgen


----------



## Naj-Zero (2. Februar 2004)

Hast du schon ein Mal versucht, im Text-Modus zu installieren? Ich hatte auch öfters Probleme mit der grafischen Installation.


----------



## getherjuergen (2. Februar 2004)

Leider kenne ich mich auf Linux nicht gut aus!

aber ich hab schon manuelle intallation und die die anderen moduse probiert 
der Bildschirm bleib immer schwarz!

Bin verzweifelt


----------

